# Chicago Area - Haunted Campground Party



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey there! I just wanted to invite anyone that wants to join to a party I'm having in LaSalle/Peru on October 4th. It's going to be held at the LaSalle/Peru KOA starting at 2pm. Some of us are camping for the weekend while others are just coming for the party. I'm bringing some Halloween decorations to make haunted campsites. We'll be having a bbq, games, music and a campfire. All I ask is that you bring whatever you want to drink & bbq! If you're interested, please PM me and I can give you the details.


----------

